

IBM Watson via Entrepreneur.com: What Your Writing Says About Your Personality - sstradling
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/244687

======
sstradling
I just submitted three very different pieces of writing - a business letter, a
short story I wrote last year, and a portion of my YC application. The results
were freakishly consistent.

Click through to the IBM live demo, and let me know if you think they're on to
something, or if IBM just knows me too well.

